# Suggesties voor een goed(koop) vakantie horloge



## barry72

Die aan de volgende vereisten moet voldoen:


Onder € 150
Waterdicht genoeg voor zwemmen
diameter niet groter dan 42m
Mogelijkheid om nato/stalen/plastic band op te doen

Gewenst:

Automaat
Sapphier kristal
betrouwbaar merk


----------



## Inca Bloc

Seiko 5, keuze genoeg in modellen.

http://myrwatches.com/nl/seiko-automatic-snzg13k1.html

http://myrwatches.com/nl/seiko-automatic-snkg93k1.html

http://myrwatches.com/nl/seiko-automatic-snkd99k1.html







































.....


----------



## Martin18

Of misschien een seiko skx007?

Als je je budget iets verhoogt kan je een nieuwe halen.


----------



## Martin18

Inca Bloc said:


> Seiko 5, keuze genoeg in modellen.
> 
> http://myrwatches.com/nl/seiko-automatic-snzg13k1.html
> 
> .....


Deze Seiko's hebben zo ver ik weet geen saffier glas. Maar verder zijn het wel perfecte horloges, en het verschil tussen mineraal en saffier is zo klein, hier moet je je keuze niet van af laten hangen.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Martin18 said:


> Deze Seiko's hebben zo ver ik weet geen saffier glas. Maar verder zijn het wel perfecte horloges, en het verschil tussen mineraal en saffier is zo klein, hier moet je je keuze niet van af laten hangen.


Er zijn idd modellen die géén saffierglas hebben, maar degenen waar ik een link van gestuurd heb, hebben dit wél, mijn Seiko5 sports heeft bv géén saffierglas en is vrij van krassen, ondanks toch vrij intensief gebruik...

*UPDATE*
oeps, ik gooi saffier en mineraal door elkaar, mijn Seiko5 heeft plexi ipv glas......Is er veel verschil tussen mineraal of saffierglas? Ik dacht dat dat hetzelfde was?


----------



## Inca Bloc

ff googelen leverde volgende uitleg op : 
*Wat is het verschil tussen 'mineraal glas' (convex) en 'saffierglas'?
Over het algemeen wordt saffierglas als beter beschouwd. Het krast een stuk minder snel en is harder. Het grootste nadeel daarbij is wel dat bij een grote klap (bijvoorbeeld laten vallen van een redelijke hoogte) het glas meer kans heeft om (geheel) te barsten. Dit is echter alleen bij een flink klap!
Minaraal glas is zachter en zal niet zo snel barsten, maar vertoont wel eerder krassen. Dit betekent niet dat het zo onder de krassen zit, maar een ongelukje met een schroevendraaier zal beter uitpakken met saffierglas. 
*


----------



## barry72

Ja, ik had al wel verwacht dat het een Seiko topic zou worden, maar had gehoopt dat er nog een paar andere alternatieven waren...

Het is waarschijnlijk tussen de SNZH53K1 (€135) en de SKX009K2 (€170) of de SND255 (€110) maar was niet echt op zoek naar een chrono.


----------



## Martin18

Inca Bloc said:


> ff googelen leverde volgende uitleg op :
> *Wat is het verschil tussen 'mineraal glas' (convex) en 'saffierglas'?
> Over het algemeen wordt saffierglas als beter beschouwd. Het krast een stuk minder snel en is harder. Het grootste nadeel daarbij is wel dat bij een grote klap (bijvoorbeeld laten vallen van een redelijke hoogte) het glas meer kans heeft om (geheel) te barsten. Dit is echter alleen bij een flink klap!
> Minaraal glas is zachter en zal niet zo snel barsten, maar vertoont wel eerder krassen. Dit betekent niet dat het zo onder de krassen zit, maar een ongelukje met een schroevendraaier zal beter uitpakken met saffierglas.
> *


Het verschil is absoluut erg klein, en als je een horloge met mineraalglas koopt, kan je er altijd nog saffier in laten zetten voor een paar tientjes.

Overigens hebben de sommige duurdere horloges een soort coating over het saffierglas, dit geeft een heel helder gezicht, net alsof het glas er niet zit. Dit is wel een heel groot verschil ten opzichte van mineraal glas.

Maar goed, back on topic. Ik denk dat Seiko de beste optie is voor deze prijs, en aangezien ze zoveel verschillende modellen hebben denk ik dat je het beste even 'Seiko' in kan typen op Ebay, en vervolgens kijken of er iets naar jou smaak bij zit.


----------



## Inca Bloc

barry72 said:


> Ja, ik had al wel verwacht dat het een Seiko topic zou worden, maar had gehoopt dat er nog een paar andere alternatieven waren...
> 
> Het is waarschijnlijk tussen de SNZH53K1 (€135) en de SKX009K2 (€170) of de SND255 (€110) maar was niet echt op zoek naar een chrono.


als alternatief kan ik je de PLA aanraden, heb ik zélf ook, is supernauwkeurig, en voldoet aan al je verwachtingen :

China PLA marine special diving automatic mechanical watch navy submariner

hier is de mijne met Fleurus chameau-band, origineel is het een RVS band


----------



## Martin18

Als je perse geen Seiko wilt kan je ook voor een Orient Mako gaan, zelf vind ik deze wel mooi:


----------



## EricSW

Deze:


----------



## T_I

Ik zou inderdaad ook voor de Seiko 5 serie gaan, simpel, eenvoudig en als het model je niet heel veel uitmaakt, dirt cheap. (b.v. 80-110 euro bij kijkshop)


----------



## Inca Bloc

Alpha1993 heeft ook goedkope "submariners" etc.....


----------



## berenbos

Siebel heeft uitverkoop, o.a. een Tissot PRC 200 (zeker waterdicht genoeg, tot 200 m) die je met 30% korting kan meenemen, of 2 halen 1 betalen als je nog iemand vindt die een horloge uit de sale daar tegelijk met jou aanschaft. Oke, geen automaat, maar wel een fraai horloge, waterdicht genoeg en saffierglas. Ben je met nog iemand die hem ook wil dan betaal je 127,50 euro voor het horloge. 

Of inderdaad de eerder genoemde skx009/013.


----------



## Skv

Orient Mako (wel mineraalglas) of een Vostok Amphibia (plexi) zijn zeer betaalbare en degelijke automaten.


----------



## barry72

Bedankt voor alle tips hier. 

Ik heb al vaker naar de blauwe Seiko SNZH gekeken en voor € 140 is het een heel aantrekkelijke prijs voor een beater, maar het lukt mij toch niet om de knoop door te hakken. Ik vind de zwart-goude snzh toch mooier maar denk niet dat die mij goed zou staan en de meeste Mod's vind ik ook vrij afgezaagd. De Citizen Promaster pepsi zou ook een erg goede keuze zijn, maar hierbij heb ik eigenlijk hetzelfde gevoel. 

Nu kwam ik op een Duitse website de Certina DS Action tegen in het blauw voor € 340, weliswaar een quartz maar voor zwemmen is dat juist ideaal.

Ik weet niet precies wat het is, maar denk niet dat zo'n horloge na de vakantie veel gebruikt gaat worden, dus misschien moet ik gewoon een nato band om mijn Chr Ward C 7 doen en daarmee het water in duiken..... dat scheelt weer een hoop gedoe


----------



## miniman_78

Als je de certina DS action mooi vind kijk eens naar de seiko kinetic diver ska371 of de ska369 (is nu wel een kinetic ipv automaat maat werking is redelijk hetzelfde)

Heb net een ska371 besteld als werkhorloge .

Seiko Kinetic Diver's Watch 200m SKA371P2 Men's Watch

Seiko Kinetic Diver's Watch 200m SKA369P1 SKA369P SKA369


----------



## barry72

Dit wordt het waarschijnlijk, maar ik kan jammer genoeg geen foto's online vinden of reviews waarschijnlijk omdat het een quartz is want dit forum staat wel vol met reviews van zijn automatische broer de DS action Diver.









Wat ik mooi vind aan deze is dat het een nieuw merk in de collectie zou zijn, de afmetingen zijn perfect voor mij 40.5 mm diameter tov alle 42+ duikers. Het is een redelijk origineel design voor een duiker geen sub-wannabe (van die designs begin ik behoorlijk misselijk te worden in alle eerlijkheid, met name mercedes wijzers). Een goede stalen band, een mooie blauwe plaat (dit zijn aannames want ik heb alleen maar deze foto gevonden).


----------



## Inca Bloc

edifice heeft ook een hoop modellen


----------



## barry72

^ bedankt maar ik heb er nog geen gezien die mij aanspreekt de meeste zijn iets te druk voor mijn smaak. De zoektocht begon wel bij een casio duik horloge die nu heel moeilijk te vinden is.....


----------



## Inca Bloc

barry72 said:


> ^ bedankt maar ik heb er nog geen gezien die mij aanspreekt de meeste zijn iets te druk voor mijn smaak. De zoektocht begon wel bij een casio duik horloge die nu heel moeilijk te vinden is.....


als het quartz mag zijn gaat er een heel scala aan nieuw opties open. Heb je al over een g-shock gedacht? De bluetooth-versies zijn erg leuk én praktisch op reis, net zoals de versies met de getijden etc...Ik ben in ieder geval tuk op de casio's met hun vele functies.
Casio G-Shock Special Edition GB-5600AA-1AER Bluetooth
Casio G-Shock GA-100MC-1A4ER - MYRwatches
Casio G-Shock GWX-8900B-7ER - Casio multiband
Casio Collection AQW-101-1AVER - Thermo Sensor Fishing Time

en hier enkele analoogjes van casio :
Casio Collection MTD-1073-1A1VEF - Analoog quartz horloge
Casio Collection AQ-S810W-1AVEF
Casio Collection AMW-104L-1AVEF - Analoog Horloge - MYRwatches
Casio G-Shock GA-100CF-1AER - MYRwatches
Casio Collection SGW-400H-1BVER - Barometer Altimeter Horloge


----------



## miniman_78

Heb je al eens gekeken op Men's strap watch - bracelet watches, Women's titanium gold timepieces, chronograph alarm auto dive diamond etc. ? Veel keus voor relatief weinig geld. Ben zeer tevreden van de service, binnen 3 tot 5 dagen (afhankelijk van het weekeinde) heb je het horloge in de bus.


----------



## barry72

^ betaal je nog custom charges bij Creation?


----------



## miniman_78

Nope. Staat wel beschreven op de website dat je moet rekening houden ermee maar de verzendfactuur van het transport is zodanig opgesteld dat je geen extra kosten hebt.


----------



## barry72

Weet iemand het verschil tussen Seiko 5 SNZF15J en SNZF15K1?

Seiko Automatic Divers 23 Jewels 100m Watch SNZF15K1 SNZF15K

Seiko 5 Sports Diver's Automatic SNZF15J SNZF15 Men's Watch


----------



## vanhessche

De J is de 'Made in Japan' versie. Zie je staan onderaan de wijzerplaat.


----------



## barry72

vanhessche said:


> De J is de 'Made in Japan' versie. Zie je staan onderaan de wijzerplaat.


^ Bedankt! Net de Japan versie besteld,is alweer 14 jaar geleden sinds mijn 1e en laatste Seiko 5


----------



## barry72

Bedankt allen voor de suggesties en tips, ik heb uiteindelijk de SNZF15J gehaald (eigen foto's volgen snel  van Creationwatches en zoals eerder genoemd is de service erg snel en transparant. Ook zijn zij zo aardig om het als Low Value en als 'Measuring Device' te sturen, waardoor er geen invoerbelasting op import betaald hoeft te worden.

Het enige wat ik mis is een schroefkroon, maar ik begreep van een aantal reviews dat dit horloge toch waterdicht genoeg is om mee te zwemmen door de gaskets & seals.


----------



## EricSW

Goeie keus! Ik heb de blauwe variant van deze. Is pima geschikt om mee te zwemmen. Heb deze al drie keer mee naar Frankrijk om in de zomer en nog nooit een druppel vocht ingekomen.

Ps. Waarom heb je hem eigenlijk niet in NL besteld bij Monsterwatches? Of is Creation veel goedkoper?


----------



## barry72

EricSW said:


> Goeie keus! Ik heb de blauwe variant van deze. Is pima geschikt om mee te zwemmen. Heb deze al drie keer mee naar Frankrijk om in de zomer en nog nooit een druppel vocht ingekomen.
> 
> Ps. Waarom heb je hem eigenlijk niet in NL besteld bij Monsterwatches? Of is Creation veel goedkoper?


De blauwe variant kon ik nergens vinden en wordt niet meer gemaakt volgens mij. Ik heb zelf nog nooit van Monsterwatches gehoord, maar na vergelijking zie ik inderdaad dat het bij creation 40 Euro scheelt.


----------



## barry72

Dit is hem dan, ik ben erg onder de indruk zo ver..

Nieuwe Seiko voor de vakantie met een rubberen band ...


----------



## Dixit

Heel mooi, vooral met die blauwe rubberband ! Dat is enerzijds een mooi, zonnig en vrolijk vakantie-horloge, terwijl je aan de andere kant toch een stijlvol Echt horloge hebt (ik haalde vroeger de Promo de la Semaine bij de Leclerc als vakantiehorloge - ging gegarandeerd 1 vakantie mee).

Houd je ons op de hoogte hoe de watersporten gaan (zwemmen, snorkelen, waterskien en gooien met bier) ?


----------



## MHe225

barry72 said:


> Dit is hem dan ..... nieuwe Seiko voor de vakantie met een rubberen band ...


Mooi hoor |> Die gaat wel langer dan één vakantie mee. Mijn Seiko heeft inmiddels zo'n 45.000 km op de motor achter de kiezen, kamperen, paar keer aangehouden bij hardlopen, klussen, in de tuin werken, .... en loopt nog steeds prima, zij het tegenwoordig ietwat te snel (minuut of 3 per week). Inhakend op Dixit's opmerking, we houden ons aanbevolen voor vakantiekiekjes met de Seiko in actie. Veel plezier!


----------

